# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  June Crowd

## MartinS

Well,,,, (insert Jaws music her) ,,, its almost that time kiddies!

Maybe a good time to see who is on the island in June. I'm sort of booked for June 1 to 15th. To say, I have air travel booked but no villa. Something about last years villa gathering, nobody wants my business, something about hostages and guns !

Chime in if you plan to be around and I'll get working on a villa and a gathering date... and, you can PM if you"re scared,

----------


## PIRATE40

Martin, we will be there May 30-June 13......

----------


## didier

sure, looks like I will be on the island.

----------


## amyhorrocks

We are arriving on the 12th!! :-)

----------


## NorCalCpl

June 12th to the 22nd.

----------


## rc3175

We will be there from the 4-13

----------


## TPunch42

We are there from the 10th to the 23rd!!  Counting down the days!

----------


## txgirl

Hey Martin,
LC and I arrive on 5/28 and depart on 6/6. Can't wait to see you!

----------


## rhood

We will not be arriving until 6/25.......anyone going to be there that late in the month??

----------


## elgreaux

Rosemond will be there. I get back 6-13....

----------


## llyon

Clyde and I will be there 6/19-7/5.

----------


## TPunch42

Hoping we can all get together for some fun... at this point I am not feeling happy about being a Junie with so many of my fav restos closed.  Hoping the company will make up for the lack of restaurant joy.

----------


## Flyfish

I guess my ignorance is bliss.  Some of the closings sounded like great choices, however I don't know what we would have been missing!  If ya'll see a super shaggy 9 year old boy on the loose with his dad two steps behind... that is us!!!  June 8-22

----------


## TPunch42

I need to remind myself that I wouldn't know any better if this was my first visit either.  It will be fun to discover some new places just need to wrap my head around it. ;D

----------


## davesmom

I missed a good few of the lauded restos that people have written about, so whatever you miss gives you a good reason to come back!

----------


## DavidB

Greetings... again :),

My wife Bonnie and I will be back for our fourth visit from June 3 to June 16 (or possibly the 23).  Is this "crowd" get together "close" or are you accepting new participants.  We're hopefully on the cusp of going from tourist to part time resident.

David
 (46 hours and counting)

----------

